# Jigging Master Reels



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm trying to decide on a new reel for jigging/bottom fishing. Right now, I'm leaning toward Accurate boss. Today, I've discovered Jigging Master reels and would love to take a look at one. 

Anyone know where I could find one?


----------



## handfull (May 8, 2009)

no idea, but those are cool lookinf reels with tons of drag!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes the distributor is in the North east.

www.jignpop.com


----------



## reelcanuck (Oct 6, 2007)

Didn't see the reels listed at the above website. Know of their rods - really good stuff.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Send Kil a message and he will respond to you, He is the only dealer of the reels I know of.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks lobsterman. Sentkil a message.


----------



## plankton (Sep 26, 2009)

I would go with the accurate , I have a couple and they are tough.


----------



## plankton (Sep 26, 2009)

heres a link to jigging master ( www.jiggingmaster-ag.com/view_product_d.asp?id=74 -) just copy and paste.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

ive heard that the higher end okuma r pretty good for jigging


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Kilsong is the man when it comes to JM gear in our region. JM reels are all over ebay as well. Pony Liu told me if Kilsong wont order what you want he could get it to me. I still use that 665xnn and love it. it has yet to meet its match. going to get in to more spinning this year. i have a saltig z ready for action! im about to put in a order to kills for two power spell rods along with some other goodies to start my year.



crap this is from 2009!!


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

doh


----------



## TunaWhistle (Dec 21, 2011)

Daiwa's Saltist line is very solid. I've been a shimano man my whole life until I was introduced to the saltist. Worth checking out, especially the high speed


----------

